# Tour de France



## goFLOgo (Mar 14, 2010)

We are looking to follow the last week of the Tour de France this year in our motorhome, and wondered if anyone out there has done the same in the past, and if so do you have any tips and or advice? Thanks Mark.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not done it myself, only got held up by it once! I seem to remember some people doing parts last year. Have al ook through theis section (france touring) or General sport related.

this one came up when I was just searching

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-89035-le.html+tour


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try these for a start:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-85433-france.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-66896-france.html

tony


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,Ive been going to the tour for about 14 years but the last 2 years I have been going to the Giro de italia and have given the tour a miss because it has got so busy.
You will find it very difficult to follow it for the last week because if you'r parked on the course anywhere near the finish it will be probably be an hour or so before you can start to move because of traffic,then you will have to drive at night to get to the next stage and then you wont find anywhere to park .My advice would be if you want to be on one of the main mountains is to get there at least THREE days before ,alternativley find a base from where you could cycle ect. to a couple of stages. You wont believe how busy it is!!!
Ifyou want any more info.PM me and Ill give you my phone number.
Barry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We're doing the Tour of Flanders and the Paris/ Roubaix at the beginning of the season. :lol: 

tony


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Tony,What,s your plans?
where are you stopping ect.?
Always fancied the Classics. Barry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry, because the route/s haven't been published yet, it's in the air, hopefully not for long, due any day now. Did the Paris/ Roubaix for the last couple of years, great fun on the cobbles, decided to include the tour of flanders this time with even more cobbles, I like to see them suffer. :lol: 

tony


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Tony , thanks for reply ,when you get any details will you let me know
Barry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No probs. :lol: 

tony


----------



## goFLOgo (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Have been thinking about doing the Limoux to Montpellier stage, and then attempting the Modane to Alpe-D'Huez stage. What do you guys reckon, particularly the mountain stage? Mark


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It all depends, do you want to spend 3/5 days in one place, if not don't do Alpe d'Huez or similar, concentrate on a small stage, when the route is published middle/ late June pick a stage and park along the route.

tony


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,you should be able to get somewhere near the Alpe if you leave immediately after Montpellier stage but I dont think you would get on Galibier or the Alpe ,they will be full.
Barry


----------



## matt49 (Mar 9, 2009)

*TDF*

Hi, 
I've been over a few times and caught stages here and there but like the other comments I would recommend getting there preferably the day before or 3 days if it's a mountain stage. I waited for the route to be confirmed this year then booked a site immediately in Bourg D'oisan at the foot of Alpe D'Huez. I've always wanted to see an Alpine stage and particularly try to ride one of the climbs myself. Bourg is situated handily for both Alp D'Huez and the Galibier so I will be there the Monday before it arrives. It's a fantastic spectacle. Good luck


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

On BBC4 tonight, “Death on the mountain” the story of Tom Simpson, British working class rider who got to the top of the French professional racing world including the Tour in the mid sixties. You should be able to catch it on Iplayer, well worthwhile.

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My era :roll: 

ton y


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> We're doing the Tour of Flanders and the Paris/ Roubaix at the beginning of the season. :lol:
> 
> tony


Did the Tour of Flanders last year, co-incided with Easter, had an excellent few days in Bruges


----------

